# [SOLVED] net wired 802.1x eaptls config

## halvmork

Witam, mam problem z skonfigurowaniem interface-u karty sieciowej, połączenie przewodowe, zanim dostanę adres IP z DHCP muszę się uwierzytelnić na switchu za pomocą 802.1x, wymagania są takie, komputer ma nawiązać połączenie po EAP-TLS i przestawić się certyfikatem w którym pole SAN (Subject Alternative Name) zaczyna się od słów NOT_AD.

przygotowałem plik /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=1

network={

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=TLS

        anonymous_identity="NOT_AD"

        ca_cert="/etc/wpa_supplicant/NOT_AD.pfx"

        phase2="auth=PAP"

}

```

plik /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules_eth0="wpa_supplicant !iwconfig dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B -D wired"

config_eth0="dhcpcd"

dhcpcd_eth0="-L"

preup()

{

        [ "$IFACE" = "eth0" ] && ifconfig eth0 allmulti ;

        return 0 ;

}

```

Efekt jest taki że dostaję IP ale nie autentykuje mnie poprawnie tym certyfikatem więc sieć nie działa poprawnie. Mogę tylko pingować hosty. Proszę o pomoc w poprawnym skonfigurowaniu eth0.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## halvmork

Problem udało się rozwiązać odpowiednio konfigurując NetworkManager-a

----------

